# Camelbak Plastikgeschmack



## sonnnni (20. Juli 2012)

Hab mir für meinen Evoc-Rucksack eine Camelbak Antidote Reservoir 100oz Trinkblase gekauft.

Die hat nach 2 Monaten Gebrauch noch immer einen ekligen Plastikgeschmack. Habe schon den Trick mit heissem Wasser + Natron 30mins einwirken lassen probiert - hilft nicht.

Was habt ihr für eine Erfahrung gemacht mit Camelbak-Trinkblasen?
Habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich den Plastikgeschmack loswerde?
Ist das eigentlich gesundheitsschädlich oder einfach nur eklig?
Gibt's sonst alternative, gleichwertige Trinkblasen, die nicht nach Plastik schmecken?

Lg, Georg


----------



## basti138 (20. Juli 2012)

Hab ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Packe jetzt statt der Blase einfach ne Aluflasche ein.

Gesund ist es nicht, Weichmacher halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloImSchnee (20. Juli 2012)

Seltsam, bei meinen Camelbaks schmeckt nichts nach Plastik.


----------



## Elbe1 (20. Juli 2012)

Hi, hier gibt es einen ähnlichen Thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584939

Hatte früher auch mal eine Camelbak-Trinkblase und habe zu dem Thema meine Erfahrungen über die Deuter Streamer Trinkblase geschildert. 

Elbe1


----------



## hnx (21. Juli 2012)

Welches Modelljahr ist die Blase?

Oder andersrum, worauf ich hinaus will, ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur aktuelle Blasen, also jetzt würde ich z.B. auf die 2013er warten. Keine 2011/12er mehr, die liegen schon etliche Monate luftdicht verpackt im Regal, da ist ein komischer Geschmack, der nie mehr rausgeht, fast unvermeidlich. Leider rede ich da aus Erfahrung (sowohl Camelbaks als auch Hydrapaks), wurden bisher immer vom Laden innerhalb von maximal 4 Wochen nach Kauf zurückgenommen, einfach mal dem Verkäufer einen Schluck anbieten.


----------



## sonnnni (21. Juli 2012)

wo kann ich nachschaun oder wie erkenne ich wann die blase produziert wurde?

das muss man ja dann auf's monat genau feststellen können um eine quasi frische blase zu bekommen...


----------



## hnx (22. Juli 2012)

Produktionsdatum ist bestimmt im Barcode versteckt.

Ich schau einfach nach, wie die Verpackung der jeweils aktuellen Blasengeneration aussieht, die ändern die Hersteller ja eigentlich jedes Jahr. Ansonsten halt, ob die Blase schon verfärbt ist (speziell bei den klaren Schläuchen kann man das ja gut erkennen). Ein weiterer Anhaltspunkt _kann_ ein reduzierter Preis sein.


----------



## MucPaul (22. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne die Camelbak selbst nicht, aber ich vermute, es ist ein Kunsstoffbeutel. Da ist immer Weichmacher drin, da Polyethylen oder Polypropylen. Sonst wäre es ja brüchig.

Aus diesem Grund nehme ich immer Siliconbeutel. Wiegen zwar etwas mehr, sind aber völlig neutral, da ohne ausdünstende Weichmacher. Silikon wird ja auch zum Kochen/Backen genutzt.


----------



## -Bluna- (22. Juli 2012)

Also hab mir so ein billig ding im decatlon gekauft hatte den dann mit heissem Wasser ausgespült, was nix gebracht hat, danach hab ich es mit zitronenextrakt und heissem Wasser gemacht das hab ich mehrmals gemacht, der chemo Geschmack Is weg.


----------



## michi_g001 (22. Juli 2012)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Camelbak selbst nicht, aber ich vermute, es ist ein Kunsstoffbeutel. Da ist immer Weichmacher drin, da Polyethylen oder Polypropylen. Sonst wäre es ja brüchig.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund nehme ich immer Siliconbeutel. Wiegen zwar etwas mehr, sind aber völlig neutral, da ohne ausdünstende Weichmacher. Silikon wird ja auch zum Kochen/Backen genutzt.



Ah ja...

Die meisten Trinkflaschen sind aus PE-LD (Polyethylen mit geringer Dichte), die Camelbak Trinkflaschen aus BPA-freien PP (Polypropylen). 
PE-LD sowie PP kommen aufgrund der geringen Dichte ohne Weichmacher aus - was aber nichts am Plastikgeschmack bei den Billigflaschen aus PE-LD ändert. Weichmacher werden hingegen bevorzugt bei z.B. PVC benutzt.

Wie es mit den Camelbak-Trinkblasen aussieht steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt. Die sind nämlich lt. den Materialangaben (z.B. bei Amazon) aus PUR gefertigt. Und dafür werden wiederum Weichmacher benötigt. Aber welche da wirklich drin sind und in welcher Menge weiß wohl nur Camelbak. 
Vielleicht sollte man sich eher eine Blase aus PE zulegen, bsp. von Deuter.


----------



## -Wally- (22. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass meine Deuter Blase geschmacklich absolut auf dem Niveau einer Glaslasche liegt! Hab entsprchend noch nie ne Geschmacksverfälschung gehabt und die Blase fahre ich nun schon seit 6 Jahren, allerdings auch immer nur mit Wasser, mal mit Kohlensäure, mal ohne. Nach der Tour wird die nur heiß durchgespült und kommt dann bis kurz vor der nächsten Tour ins Eisfach.
Bis jetzt alles dicht und keine Ablagerungen, Trübungen oder sonst was....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (22. Juli 2012)

oflow schrieb:


> Ah ja...
> .
> Vielleicht sollte man sich eher eine Blase aus PE zulegen, bsp. von Deuter.



hast du dazu mal nen link


----------



## Agile (22. Juli 2012)

Bissl Aktivkohlepulver rein, wirken lassen danach gut auswaschen.


----------



## -Bluna- (22. Juli 2012)

Sind sie deuter blasen also besser als die von camelbak?


----------



## michi_g001 (22. Juli 2012)

MasterJD schrieb:


> hast du dazu mal nen link



Grad nicht, aber googel mal nach Deuter Streamer.


iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonzoo (23. Juli 2012)

-Bluna- schrieb:


> Sind sie deuter blasen also besser als die von camelbak?



Kommt drauf an. Das Mundstück von Deuter finde ich sehr bescheiden; schlechter Durchfluss & aufwendige Reinigung. Da ist das Camelbak System deutlich bequemer.

Ich habe übrigens kein Problem mit fiesem Plastik-Geschmack. Finde sogar, dass das die Deuter Trinkblase ekelhafter schmeckt


----------



## Gutachter (23. Juli 2012)

sonnnni schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich gesundheitsschädlich oder einfach nur eklig?
> Gibt's sonst alternative, gleichwertige Trinkblasen, die nicht nach Plastik schmecken?
> 
> Lg, Georg




Ja das ist absolut Gesundheitsschädlich. Weil das Weichmacher sind, die den Geschmack verursachen. Weichmacher verursachen Krebs und machen impotent.

Leider trauen es sich die Bikezeitschriften nicht, Trinkblasen toxisch zu untersuchen. Weil die es sich halt nicht mit ihren gutzahlenden Werbekunden ver*******rn wollen. Ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was für einen Giftcoctail wir da trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (23. Juli 2012)

Ich bin jetzt zum Schlauchsystem ohne Blase gewechselt, da ich das a) einfacher zu reinigen finde (der Schlauch ist ja bei Camelbak und Konsorten nie das Problem und für SmarTube gilt das gleiche imho) und b) man die Flasche öfters tauschen kann (z.B. einfache PET Wasserflaschen füllen mit was immer man möchte), als man eine Blase tauschen würde.


----------



## d-lo (23. Juli 2012)

Gutachter schrieb:


> Ja das ist absolut Gesundheitsschädlich. Weil das Weichmacher sind, die den Geschmack verursachen. Weichmacher verursachen Krebs und machen impotent.
> 
> Leider trauen es sich die Bikezeitschriften nicht, Trinkblasen toxisch zu untersuchen. Weil die es sich halt nicht mit ihren gutzahlenden Werbekunden ver*******rn wollen. Ich möchte aber nicht wissen, was für einen Giftcoctail wir da trinken.



Das halte ich gelinde gesagt für ein Gerücht. Die Dinger würden bei uns niemals auf den Markt kommen, wenn sie gesundheitsschädlich wären...


----------



## MartinSR (23. Juli 2012)

d-lo schrieb:


> Das halte ich gelinde gesagt für ein Gerücht. Die Dinger würden bei uns niemals auf den Markt kommen, wenn sie nachgewiesenerweise gesundheitsschädlich wären...



Korrektur eingefügt


----------



## d-lo (23. Juli 2012)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Korrektur eingefügt



Hmm, okay, das kann ich so gelten lassen


----------



## scratch_a (23. Juli 2012)

MartinSR schrieb:


> Korrektur eingefügt



Lustigerweise führte ich letzte Woche die gleiche Diskussion mit einem Arbeitskollegen, der vor Plastikflaschen schon fast panische Angst hat.

Ich seh das etwas lockerer...wenn man etwas weiß und man kanns vermeiden, dann sollte man es. Wenn etwas weder bekannt noch bewiesen ist, dann mach ich mir auch sehr wenig Gedanken darum. Es gibt auf unserer Welt soviele schädliche Einflüsse und ständig solche negativen (teilweise schon fast paranoide) Gedanken zu haben macht einen auf Dauer genauso kaputt. Leben ist an sich gesundheitsschädlich und immer tödlich!
Also ich meide zwar auch wenns geht Plastikflaschen und Behälter, aber da ich meine Getränke wenn dann meist nur zeitlich sehr begrenzt darin aufbewahre und nicht täglich mehrere Liter daraus trinke, gehe ich das Risiko ein und benutze eine Deuter-Trinkblase zum radln.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Mittlerweile habe ich meinen 4. Camelbak. Ich könnte bzgl. dem Plastikgeschmack nichts Negatives finden. Gestern den - für mich - ganz neuen Camelbak Classic erstmalig verwendet. Nach Ausspülen kein Plastikgeschmack. Ich habe noch einen Ur-Camelbak (das war noch ein stärkerer gerader Stoffsack mit 2 Riemen, um ihn an der Rücken zu schnallen ), einen ca. 8-10 (mindestens) jährigen Mule, ein mittleres Modell (weiß ich die Bezeichnung grade nicht, 2 Jahre alt) und eben den Classic. Kein Plastikgeschmack....

Von Deuter habe ich auch einen großen Wanderrucksack mit Deuter-Blase, auch kein Plastikgeschmack. 

Vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück......


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich auch nur Glück......



Oder du bist "geschmacklos"  

Ich denke, dass sich einige Leute schon am leichtesten "Plastikaroma" stören, während andere Leute deutlich toleranter sind.


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Kann natürlich auch sein... 

Ich bin mit Camelbak einfach zufrieden - sonst hätte ich nicht so viele verschiedene gekauft und wäre z.B. zu Deuter gewechselt. Jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alle Varianten daheim - alte Trinkblase (keine große Öffnung), neue Trinkblase, 1,5 - 2 - 3 Liter, alles da, je nach Tour.... Und ich würde nie wieder die grauslichen Trinkflaschen verwenden, die schmecken nämlich nach einiger Zeit wirklich gruselig - billig sind die auf Dauer auch nicht, wenn man nicht die Werbegeschenke nimmt - ich will ja nicht als wandelnde Werbetafel herum fahren....Und anders als manche andere, kann ich Alu-Trinkflaschen nicht ausstehen, die schmecken allesamt "metallisch"...


----------



## bonzoo (24. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann natürlich auch sein...
> 
> Ich bin mit Camelbak einfach zufrieden - sonst hätte ich nicht so viele verschiedene gekauft und wäre z.B. zu Deuter gewechselt. Jetzt habe ich so ziemlich alle Varianten daheim - alte Trinkblase (keine große Öffnung), neue Trinkblase, 1,5 - 2 - 3 Liter, alles da, je nach Tour.... Und ich würde nie wieder die grauslichen Trinkflaschen verwenden, die schmecken nämlich nach einiger Zeit wirklich gruselig - billig sind die auf Dauer auch nicht, wenn man nicht die Werbegeschenke nimmt - ich will ja nicht als wandelnde Werbetafel herum fahren....Und anders als manche andere, kann ich Alu-Trinkflaschen nicht ausstehen, die schmecken allesamt "metallisch"...



Geht mir auch so mit Camelbak. Ich habe - bis auf Geigerrig - alle am Markt erhältlichen Systeme durch und Camelbak bleibt für mich das Beste. Deuter ist an sich ok, wenn nicht das schreckliche Mundstück wäre. Das ist imo einfach nur eine Fehlkonstruktion...


----------



## [email protected] (24. Juli 2012)

Das Mundstück habe ich - soweit ich jetzt auswendig weiß - auch beim Deuter auf ein Camelbak geändert, da muss ich daheim nachsehen. Aber vor Jahren gab es ja die wildesten Konstruktionen von Mundstücken, da habe ich mit den Jahren einige durch - auch welche, die man mit der Lippe festhielt und mit der Zunge auf und zu schob, dafür brauchte man nicht "saugen" am Mundstück und das Wasser floss allein in den Mund. Aber das ganze funktionierte einfach nicht. Ich habe seit Jahren immer die Camelbak-Mundstücke - zuerst das Kleine und nach Erscheinen dann das Große....IMHO einfach die beste Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fee (25. Juli 2012)

Ich habe den blauen 3 Liter Omega(TM) Trinkbeutel von Camelbak. Ich finde allerdings nicht woraus er gemacht ist. Allerdings sehe ich gerade dass im Schlauch sich irgendein Bakterienschleim abgesetzt hat. Vielleicht kommt der komische Geschmack manchmal auch davon?


----------



## d-lo (25. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Bakterienschleim



 Igittigittigitt. Ach Du lieber Pfui Teufel, das dürfte aber nicht sein, wenn man den nach jeder Nutzung durchspült...


----------



## -dave- (25. Juli 2012)

hnx schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt zum Schlauchsystem ohne Blase gewechselt, da ich das a) einfacher zu reinigen finde (der Schlauch ist ja bei Camelbak und Konsorten nie das Problem und für SmarTube gilt das gleiche imho) und b) man die Flasche öfters tauschen kann (z.B. einfache PET Wasserflaschen füllen mit was immer man möchte), als man eine Blase tauschen würde.



welche hersteller bieten so ein " Schlauchsystem ohne Blase " an ?


----------



## Hmmwv (25. Juli 2012)

-dave- schrieb:


> welche hersteller bieten so ein " Schlauchsystem ohne Blase " an ?


http://www.google.de/search?q=smart...w&biw=1204&bih=419&sei=kPYPUKmXBYjDtAafkICIDQ


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2012)

Smartube hat leider keine Kappe auf dem Mundstück, daher habe ich Convertube von Source genommen.


----------



## bonzoo (25. Juli 2012)

fee schrieb:


> Ich habe den blauen 3 Liter Omega(TM) Trinkbeutel von Camelbak. Ich finde allerdings nicht woraus er gemacht ist. Allerdings sehe ich gerade dass im Schlauch sich irgendein Bakterienschleim abgesetzt hat. Vielleicht kommt der komische Geschmack manchmal auch davon?



Nach Plastik sollte das nicht schmecken  Es gibt für die Schläuche spezielle Putzer: http://www.streckenflug.at/shop/images/deuter_buerste.jpg

Ich frage mich, ob die Adapter für Flaschen auch mit harten Flaschen funktionieren. Immerhin entsteht beim Saugen ein Unterdruck...


----------



## hnx (25. Juli 2012)

bonzoo schrieb:


> Nach Plastik sollte das nicht schmecken  Es gibt für die Schläuche spezielle Putzer: http://www.streckenflug.at/shop/images/deuter_buerste.jpg
> 
> Ich frage mich, ob die Adapter für Flaschen auch mit harten Flaschen funktionieren. Immerhin entsteht beim Saugen ein Unterdruck...



Die werden auf Fotos mit Sigg Flaschen beworben (Smartube glaube ich), sollte also funktionieren. Ich schraubs immer auf Plastikflaschen oder die normalen Radtrinkflaschen.


----------



## -dave- (25. Juli 2012)

gleich mal ein smartube bei ebay gecheckt. um 14 inkl. versand ist ned viel verhaut.
hatte mit der decathlon trinkblase auch immer troubles wegen plastikgeschmack. 
reinigung stell ich mir bei flaschen auch einfacher vor.


----------



## bonzoo (25. Juli 2012)

Schreibt mal bitte, ob das bei Euch mit dem Smartube gut funktioniert... Kann mir das irgendwo nicht wirklich vorstellen. Aus einer "weichen" Plastikfalsche (Mineral 1.5 Liter) kann ich "beliebig" trinken, die Flasche dellt nur durch den Unterdruck ein. Bei einer "harten" Flasche geht das nicht wirklich, d.h. ich muss Absetzen und Luft "reinlassen". Klappt das gut mit dem Smartube Mundstück? Die Bite-Ventile dichten ja sofort ab, wenn man nicht draufbeisst...

Aber wahrscheinlich ist das in der Praxis alles kein Problem und ich gehe das Ganze mal wieder viel zu "wissenschaftlich" an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duk3 (25. Juli 2012)

Die kappen haben ein Lufteinlassventil
 Hier kann man es gut am Anfang sehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6vTCnB7Uf0"]PÃ­tko SmarTube a porovnÃ¡nÃ­ s levnÃ½m OEM hydrovakem Source      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## bonzoo (26. Juli 2012)

Duk3 schrieb:


> Die kappen haben ein Lufteinlassventil
> Hier kann man es gut am Anfang sehen: PÃ*tko SmarTube a porovnÃ¡nÃ* s levnÃ½m OEM hydrovakem Source      - YouTube



Dann sollte es auf jeden Fall passen


----------

